# NBA Hard to watch....



## Guest (Apr 29, 2002)

It's hard to watch the NBA games on TNT with all the compression or digitizing or whatever you call it.... It's a gd thing I have basic cable also.... These are the problems Dish needs to address before adding channels... Let's fix the current problems before we go on.... And add my locals so I can drop the basic cable package......


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keith4USC _
> *It's hard to watch the NBA games on TNT with all the compression or digitizing or whatever you call it.... It's a gd thing I have basic cable also.... These are the problems Dish needs to address before adding channels... Let's fix the current problems before we go on.... And add my locals so I can drop the basic cable package...... *


I have Dish Network and analog cable, and I can't stand to watch baskeball on Dish either.
The Lakers game last night had about 6 times better picture quality on my analog cable than it did on Dish Network. I have properly calibrated television, and I use thick S-Video cables to connect my recievers directly to my televisions, but it really doesn't matter what you do since it's always garbage in garbage out when it comes to Dish Network's standard def channels.
Whever people come to my house I show them an A/B comparison of analog cable vs Dish Network(especially when there's an NBA game on), and their jaw always hits the floor when they realize just how much worse the picture quality of Dish Network is than my analog cable.
My analog cable is certainly not perfect and it would look like garbage compared to a good C-Band picture, but my analog cable still has about 6 times better picture quality than Dish Network on NBA games.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jack White _
> * The Lakers game last night had about 6 times better picture quality on my analog cable than it did on Dish Network. *


.....All three NBA games on KHQ Spokane yesterday looked great on StarChoice. The Spokane nets always have excellent picture quality.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

I watched the parts of the Pistons/Raptors game that Rogers Sportnet showed (It was the TNT feed). It was a very clean picture. But I watched it on Star Choice so it would have been the TNT C Band analog feed re -encrypted in DCII by Cancom for Rogers. The Cancom DCII sports feeds are 4 signals/ku transponder as opposed to 8 to 12 signals/transponder on Dish


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately Starchoice is not a choice for us in the USA. It is easy to get our hands on equipment and service for ExpressVu but I dont know of any way to get Starchoice in the US.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

The NBA games are particularly hard to watch... if you live in Oregon!


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

It's easier to get ExpressVu in the US mostly since it's a clone of Dish Network, ie. small dish, same equipment, easy setup. StarChoice requires a 76-90cm dish plus the LNB needs to be to be oriented for vertical/horizontal polarity and if you want HD it's only available in the northern states, it's more complex to setup. That said, StarChoice systems can be had in the US, plus you can get StarChoice in places you can't recieve ExpressVu , like Mexico and Hawaii.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I hate to break the reality to you, but this is digital TV at it's finest, folks. I have a Dish 6000 w/OTA tuner and our local SD channel, KGW was broadcasting the Blazers playoff vs The LA Lakers the other night and the pixelization was so bad on my local digital channel I had to watch it off Dish and the picture was much better. Not as sharp, but definitely a better picture with less pixeliztion during fast movement.

Now if it had been broadcast in HD, that would have been a different story all together.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

I'd blame your local station and/or Dish 6000 w/OTA tuner.

I have watched the Detroit digitals OTA with a Zenith 1080 STB. The higher bitrates, received by local channels, translate into a great digital picture (superior to pizza dish) when the station engineers know their business and when the viewers uses a ATSC tuner of a newer generation thatnis found in the E* 6000


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

There's nothing wrong with the 6000 tuner, it is ONLY KGW. Our local CBS looks great on SD basketball broadcasts. I was only complaining about NBC, their SD sports look like crap.


----------

